# Kontakt keyswitch articulations remapping?



## Ndee (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to Kontakt, and I'm trying to figure out how I can re-map keyswitch articulations so that I can use them while playing. 

For example, in a Spitfire library I'm using, there's one octave between the switches (red keys) and the actual articulations (blue keys), which means my Komplete Kontrol S49 keyboard is too small for both utilizing the full range of notes in the library and using the keyswitches, without having to use the octave switch.

So, simply put, I'd like to know how I can edit the keyswitches so they'd be one octave higher in the keyboard.

image attached...Thanks so much!


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2020)

Ndee said:


> Hi, I'm new to Kontakt, and I'm trying to figure out how I can re-map keyswitch articulations so that I can use them while playing.
> 
> For example, in a Spitfire library I'm using, there's one octave between the switches (red keys) and the actual articulations (blue keys), which means my Komplete Kontrol S49 keyboard is too small for both utilizing the full range of notes in the library and using the keyswitches, without having to use the octave switch.
> 
> ...




You can easily do that within the Spitfire plug-in.

Go on the advanced view, where you can see the different mic positions and more.
Than get your mouse to the left down corner.
There is a mini keyboard sign with arrows. Click on them to reasign the keyswitches to your likings.

Edit: I should add, the advanced view is this little wrench symbol


----------



## Ndee (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi Marsen, thanks! By Spitfire plug-in, do you mean a Spitfire library open within the Kontakt plugin? That's what I'm using, not a designated Spitfire app.

I assume the image I had attached to my initial post is exactly from the advanced view you mentioned, one which I opened by clicking the wrench symbol. 

But I can't find a keyboard I could edit. When I choose "Mapping Editor" (see image), I can't figure out how i could change the notes for the keyswitches, because I can't get them to show up anywhere.

What am I missing here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2020)

Ndee said:


> But I can't find a keyboard I could edit. When I choose "Mapping Editor" (see image), I can't figure out how i could change the notes for the keyswitches, because I can't get them to show up anywhere.
> 
> What am I missing here? Thanks in advance!



Ok, i'm sorry for this misunderstanding.
Don't open the wrench symbol in kontakt, open the little wrench in the Spitfire window itself.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2020)

In this example, it's right in the middle over the Albion sign.


----------



## Ndee (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh those, yes. I never managed to get them work. If I click on the keyboard icon, nothing happens. I've tried dragging it, pressing after I a press a key on the MIDI keyboard, with different settings from the drop-down menu of the lock symbol, to no avail. I can't seem to understand what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2020)

Ok, I just turned my setup on, to check it.
The true way is this:

Hold the lillte keyboard with your mouse clicked on and draw it to the right or left (arrows), to change keyswitch positions.


----------



## Ndee (Aug 22, 2020)

perfect! thank you so much!


----------

